# Paphiopedilum micranthum



## eggshells (Nov 19, 2013)

This plant reminds me why I need to get a few more next spring. I'm pretty proud of this one. Especially it was given to me by my friend. 

The flower is bigger than the plant itself. 




Paph. micranthum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. micranthum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. micranthum by paphioman, on Flickr

And just because I love it so much. Here is a shot of my "artistic" angle.




Paph. micranthum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful flower and beautiful photos. Well done!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunning! The foliage is flawless and that flower is to die for. Great job.


----------



## naoki (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice clear/contrasty markings on the petals! It's not an easy species for me. Good growing!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2013)

Great color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2013)

Good growing; good photos!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 19, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful! Better get some next year!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2013)

Totally stunning!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful! I like the color especially on the pouch. Great pics!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunning! I love the colour variation on the pouch!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Nov 19, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## papheteer (Nov 19, 2013)

I love this one! So well grown!! Whats the lowest temp you've given this beauty??


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice. Hopefully some of your micranthum skill will rub off onto me!


----------



## John M (Nov 20, 2013)

Very droolworthy! Congrats!


----------



## Dido (Nov 20, 2013)

that a great color congrats


----------



## nathalie (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is one of those species that would still be stunning even if it never bloomed. The flowers, being both beautiful and a little outlandish, just make it that much more attractive. And as others have stated, your photos are great. Congrats.

Steve


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2013)

Lovely photos of a wonderful plant. I wish I could grow this species well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2013)

great colour


----------



## TDT (Nov 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! Flower, leaves, and photos. Thanks!


----------



## JPMC (Nov 20, 2013)

Very well done. I wish that I could grow this species.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you folks. 



papheteer said:


> I love this one! So well grown!! Whats the lowest temp you've given this beauty??



The lowest temp I can give my plants is 63.5f (17.5c) and that is during winter time. Summer temps can reach 89.6f (32c) on occasions. Average is 30c.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 20, 2013)

Top notch mic!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 20, 2013)

And proud you should be! What a beauty, great growing:clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 20, 2013)

Stunning plant! The color is sooo vibrant!


----------



## Dido (Nov 20, 2013)

JPMC said:


> Very well done. I wish that I could grow this species.



why if you can grow armeniacum you should be able to grow them. 

They are fully similar only a littel more wet in basket then armeniacum grwo side by side for me.

They like fertilizer but no K lite for me.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful! Do you cultivate it at low temperature?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 20, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Beautiful! Do you cultivate it at low temperature?



Hello Brabantia, This plant never experience temperature below 17.5c. I have a couple of more micranthums in bud/sheath right now but this one is quite ahead. One eburneum variety and one standard micranthum. So I guess they can be cultivated intermediate to warm temps.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow!!! I am in love with it!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 20, 2013)

Here here! (Great flower, plant and photo).
Where is this plant from? You said you got it from a friend. Did your friend get it from an orchid vendor?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 20, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Here here! (Great flower, plant and photo).
> Where is this plant from? You said you got it from a friend. Did your friend get it from an orchid vendor?



Paphman got it from FV Gardens, Canada.


----------



## atlantis (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing more to say:
- Beautiful flower. 
- Beautiful plant.
- Beautiful photos.

You´ve done it really well with this plant. I wish my micranthum would learn the lesson oke:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome one!


----------



## spb421 (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh.... Great pics. and Great flower.
I like it. But I can't grow it.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2013)

Just can agree: Beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely flower with an outstanding colouration and good shape - way to go - lovely photos as well !


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2013)

That's a beauty:clap::clap:


----------



## orchideya (Nov 23, 2013)

awesome bloom! Let me know when you have a division for sale.


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 23, 2013)

Exquisite-in every way.


----------

